# 'Junuary'   - Snowfall in Idaho and Montana, USA



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

https://www.accuweather.com/en/wint...s-high-elevations-across-idaho-montana/761490

​


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 19, 2020)

Read recently that we're in a solar minimum.

Excerpt: 

Just as solar maximum sees many sunspots, the trough of solar minimum features zero sunspots—and that’s what’s going on now. However, it’s been continuing rather longer than expected, which means the Sun is in the midst of a particularly deep solar minimum. The most infamous happened between 1645 to 1715 when a “Maunder Minimum” saw a prolonged sunspot minimum when sunspots were very rare for an extended period.​​The Maunder Minimum was also called a "mini ice age".  The Thames would freeze solid most years during the Maunder Minimum.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 19, 2020)

The higher elevations in the mountains can experience snow almost anytime during the year.  I remember getting caught in a snowstorm, many years ago, when I drove up to the top of Mount Evans...over 14,000 feet, in Colorado, in July.  I wound up having to stay up there for several hours before the sun finally came out....luckily, it was only a couple of inches.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> The higher elevations in the mountains can experience snow almost anytime during the year.  I remember getting caught in a snowstorm, many years ago, when I drove up to the top of Mount Evans...over 14,000 feet, in Colorado, in July.  I wound up having to stay up there for several hours before the sun finally came out....luckily, it was only a couple of inches.


The mountains in British Columbia are the same even in early spring summer.


----------

